# my new herp



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

i'm looking for a harder reptile to keep in a 65 g tank

any suggestions


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Get a Chemeleon -sorry about the spelling


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Capone, seriously you can't keep frogs alive.....and your posts have not indicated a mature responsibility level, so to be frank, and honest I would suggest you concentrate on easier species, and when you are successful with them, at that time think about more difficult species.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Crockeeper says.....









Carnivoro


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

holy crap i have kept many specis of reptiles alive over the years just because i had a tuff time with these frogs you think im unkapable of keeping harder to keep 
herps im desguisted


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> holy crap i have kept many specis of reptiles alive over the years just because i had a tuff time with these frogs you think im unkapable of keeping harder to keep
> herps im desguisted


And how many years could this be? Your spelling is not suggestive of anyone out of grade school. Typos are expected, but not being able to spell at all...well at the least we are all disgusted.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

im sorry for my temper.but just because some of my frogs died you think that i cant take care of reptiles well you are mistaken i can spell perfectly fine i just don't like to is that ok with you. im new here i dont want to sound ungreatful 
for your advice but i take what you just said as a diss.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> > holy crap i have kept many specis of reptiles alive over the years just because i had a tuff time with these frogs you think im unkapable of keeping harder to keep
> > herps im desguisted
> 
> 
> And how many years could this be? Your spelling is not suggestive of anyone out of grade school. Typos are expected, but not being able to spell at all...well at the least we are all disgusted.


 ouch........







Take the mans advice and get some experience with the easier species. He speaks the truth you know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

I wouldn't go with the chameleon. They tend to do poorly in glass aquariums.

There are a number of snakes that are easy to care for and would live well in a 65 gallon tank.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea seriouslt capone, get some anoles er something


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

AL CAPONE said:


> holy crap i have kept many specis of reptiles alive over the years just because i had a tuff time with these frogs you think im unkapable of keeping harder to keep
> herps im desguisted


 You killed 18 tree frogs! thats hardly something to shrug off, if i had killed any of my pets i would want to know why and wouldn't get anything else straight away incase of disease, or until i found out why. Crockeeper is right, you don't come off as someone resposible enough to care for a chameleon. btw the smilies are annoying, don't over do it.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

why do you think i killed them wolf


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I probably should edit that. I wrote that before i knew the facts about how they died. I didn't mean you literally killed them by stamping on them or anything.
However i still think you should put off getting a chameleon until you find out why they died because if it was a disease the chameleon could catch it and die also.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

chlorine?


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Im sorry i forgot that u need a screen cage for a Chemealeon-again sorry for the spellling...... Besides Chemealeons are for experenced herp collectors.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

ive already got a chameleon breeding pair punk skater


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

really ......post pics......


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

AL CAPONE said:


> ive already got a chameleon breeding pair punk skater


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

what tank you dont believe me there jacksons ill try to post pic


----------

